# Swift Electrics answers please



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Swift,
I have copied from another thread as there has been no input or answers from your goodselves
Can you comment and assure those with problems that Swift will not abandon us one the warranty expires
Regards Ray
Got to agree with Ray.I have had the fusebox replaced 5 times for various problems.Even now I can go to the display panel and try to scroll through the various settings and often it will just not respond.I'll try it again 10 minutes later and it will be OK.I am presently having problems with the fresh water level indicator showing 96% which is quite an achievement as in the past it has only displayed 25,50,75 and FULL!Swift have been very obliging and helpful but I have no confidence whatsoever in the Nordelectric equipment fitted to my Motorhome.I think it is about time something radical was done to the vans fitted with these systems,even if it does mean ripping out the lot and fitting the system they replaced it with(Sargents)Enough is enough.
Hi All,
Not yet get my Ace back yet so can't comment on how long the latest fuse box will last
What I would like from Swift is as follows
A:- Will Swift continue to replace the sub standard and failing Nordelectonica electrical units for at least 3 years from failure ?
B:- Can Swift give a definitive proceedure and timeline for replacing failed Nord electrical components as in the case of control panels and fuse boxes the van is out of action whilst awaiting the replacement
I have been advised that the dealer has to remove - send to Swift - Swift sentd to Nord in Italy for repair - Nord to Swift - Swift to dealer -and that this can take up to SIX weeks evrey time they fail as the repaired components are not upgraded so can/will fail again
Are Swift not able to supply all dealers with a buffer stock so as to make this a one visit deal ?
Regards and best wishes to all
Ray
Hi,
Re Swifts reply on other post
This does not answer my or others concerns re the long term problems of these components which in all to many cases have repeated failures -5 fuse boxes in two years !!!!
Also the length of time the motorhome will be out of use while the fuse box etc is returned to Italy for repair? unless Swift set up with the dealers a swap out system to keep us on the road
We are not talking about a "normal" one off failure but a known issue with all items of the electrical system on a batch of motorhomes ongoing
All I am asking for is assuance that if my electrics continue to fail post warranty that Swift will continue to repair foc
If these items were stand alone they would be back with the dealer and your money refunded
Would you RayC be happy with say a tv that had to be repaired or replaced five times or more in two years - no chance you would be there for a refund like the rest of us
Regards Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ray,

Sorry for missing that post, I'm not sure where it has been copied from.

In response to your specific question, we have stated before that there is no question faulty items (electric or otherwise) will be covered inline with our Warranty T&Cs

Cases outside the standard warranty period will be reviewed at on a case-by-case basis, and so, should a fault occur, customers are asked to contact their dealer, and submit a warranty claim to us.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Hi Ash,
Content part of :- Tech / Mech Chat -> Electrical -> Swift Bolero 630 EW 12 Volt system
I am a little more optimistic re future failures of the Nord electrics and the problems if/when the fuse box/cont. panel/charger fail
I would still like some detail of how future repairs/replacement of these items will be handled as the last fuse box took six weeks to turn around and this is not acceptable as the van can not be used without this or the control panel
As it is well known that the Nord components will fail will the dealers have buffer stock to to an instant exchange?
Regards and Thanks for your help
Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ray,

Just as a point to others, we only monitor the Swift / Bessacarr / Autocruise Forums regularly, so if there are any specific questions that need our attention, these forums are the best place to get an answer, exactly as you have done. 

I apologise that it has, in the past, taken so long to obtain a replacement part, as I am sure you are aware, our "normal" replacement time is significantly less than this.

We took the decision, some time ago, to handle our own warranty for Nord parts, simply to speed up the returns process, and our feedback is that our involvement has reduced the lead-time.

We do hold stock of Nord related components, which again, reduces the lead-time for replacement parts to be sent out. However, you are correct, we do require the old unit back, along with the claim submission paperwork, in order to process the claim, and this must be supplied by the dealer involved.

I hope that answers your questions.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks again*

Hi Ash,
Thanks for your help in this I am sure from the PMs I have rcd on this issue
that those affected will feel better knowing that Swift will look after us even when the warranty has expired and that the turnaround time for repair will be days rather than weeks
Regards Ray


----------



## LongGone (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all, 
What should be elicited from Swift by all those suffering from electrical problems (among many others) is that the time the vehicle is out of commission be added to the warranty period stated in the T&C's. A vehicle that has suffered from a recurring problem such as some have experienced can never in a month of Sundays be classed as fit for the purpose for which it was sold. One solution would be to make a test case in court, funded by all interested Swift owners. Actually, for Swift read all MH owners, as all the manufacturers mete out the same treatment. Add up every MH owner and we could fund quite a few test cases with the bonus that it would be some hornets nest we had disturbed with negligible costs to the individual. Can't see how we could lose and it would sure be fun trying to get forty thousand in one courtroom. How about Wembley Stadium ?


----------

